# International drivers license in to nsw license



## Jayanthkumar (Aug 30, 2013)

Can you please let me know how to convert international drivers license in to new south wales license?

Thanks.


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

Jayanthkumar said:


> Can you please let me know how to convert international drivers license in to new south wales license?
> 
> Thanks.


if you hold license from India then u have to pass theory and practical test to obtain NSW driving License


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

Jayanthkumar said:


> Can you please let me know how to convert international drivers license in to new south wales license?
> 
> Thanks.


Find all the details in here:

International drivers < New residents of NSW < Licensing < Roads and Maritime Services


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

The list of regognised countries is here:
Licences from recognised countries < New residents of NSW < Licensing < Roads and Maritime Services

India is not in the list, so no need to waste your time getting an Indian driver's license.


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

jpadda001 said:


> if you hold license from India then u have to pass theory and practical test to obtain NSW driving License


If you have held your overseas(Indian) driver licence for more than three years, you will be issued with a NSW unrestricted licence afetr you pass your DKT and take the driving test.

I did this without any issues. You do not need an International DL, Indian DL should suffice

Miks


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a US license that expires in April 2014. Irrespective of if and when I get the grant, there's no way I'm making it to Australia before then. Any idea if they'll consider an expired license from USA and give me an Aussie license without having to take the computer and road tests?


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

rahulreshu said:


> I have a US license that expires in April 2014. Irrespective of if and when I get the grant, there's no way I'm making it to Australia before then. Any idea if they'll consider an expired license from USA and give me an Aussie license without having to take the computer and road tests?


Yes! You are lucky! Per documentation on their website, they will accecept US driver's license even if it is expired for up to five years. Check it out:



> You are applying for a car licence and you hold a current overseas licence (not a learner licence), or one that expired within the last five years, from a country recognised as having comparable licensing standards to Australia. See Licences from recognised countries for more information.


Source: International drivers < New residents of NSW < Licensing < Roads and Maritime Services


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## hking001 (Sep 18, 2015)

*nsw licence with DL from punjab state not recognised*

Hi

Did any of you applied for a full license in sydney and faced the problem that your indian license (from Punjab state) does not get recognised?
I appeared for the DKT and they asked me to contact the consulate to get a verification of the DL as they do not have (in their book) what a license from Punjab looks like.

Would like to know if neone else have experienced the situation here.

cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hking001 said:


> Hi
> 
> Did any of you applied for a full license in sydney and faced the problem that your indian license (from Punjab state) does not get recognised?
> I appeared for the DKT and they asked me to contact the consulate to get a verification of the DL as they do not have (in their book) what a license from Punjab looks like.
> ...


If yours is not the credit card size chip based license, then I've heard that they ask you to get such a verification report from the consulate who in turn will ask you to get a letter from Punjab RTO.


----------



## hking001 (Sep 18, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> If yours is not the credit card size chip based license, then I've heard that they ask you to get such a verification report from the consulate who in turn will ask you to get a letter from Punjab RTO.


thanks for your input.
Dont have the chip based card.
But, there was no mention of it either(when I visited the NSW service centre yesterday). All i know is the lady showed me a book, wherein she had about 9-10 Indian states and their license format and example photos. Punjab wasn't among them for which i was surprised to see. As per her its the state's (indian) responsibility to provide with a format so the authorities here in NSW can verify. 
I didnt find any mention of such on this forum, hence thought should check if anyone gone through the same.
Seems like getting a verified license is going to be another pain in the hind especially with VFS in the middle now....


----------



## Tea&Coffee (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi there!
I was in Australia 4 year ago. I left this country on January 2013. When I was in Australia I Pass DKT and I had my learner Licence, which expired on December 2013. Now I am in Australia again. I need NSW Full Driving Licence. For this, do I need to appear DKT? or I just need to give Driving Trail Test.


----------

